# Build feedback please



## axb312 (Jul 1, 2019)

Hey guys ,

Please give me your feedback on this build.

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/vtBz29.

Main intention is to be able to use lots of Kontakt instances and be able to do some post processing with a low buffer size.

Have doubts about the motherboard.

What do you guys think?


----------



## MarcelM (Jul 1, 2019)

the i9 9900k needs a better cooler. dont think the one you picked is enough.

a noctua dh15 or be quiet dark rock pro 4 would do the job, but liquid cooling is the best option for an i9.


----------



## axb312 (Jul 1, 2019)

MarcelM said:


> the i9 9900k needs a better cooler. dont think the one you picked is enough.
> 
> a noctua dh15 or be quiet dark rock pro 4 would do the job, but liquid cooling is the best option for an i9.


Thank you.


----------



## MarcelM (Jul 1, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Thank you.



oh, and about the board. id go with a good z370 or even better z390 board when i choose this cpu.


----------



## axb312 (Jul 1, 2019)

MarcelM said:


> oh, and about the board. id go with a good z370 or even better z390 board when i choose this cpu.



Can't seem to find any that support 128 GB RAM (for future updates)...


----------



## MarcelM (Jul 1, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Can't seem to find any that support 128 GB RAM (for future updates)...



most big companys offer bios updates for their z390 boards to support 128gb ram (asus, gigabyte...)


----------



## axb312 (Jul 1, 2019)

MarcelM said:


> most big companys offer bios updates for their z390 boards to support 128gb ram (asus, gigabyte...)



Thank you.


----------



## Monkberry (Jul 1, 2019)

I recently completed my first i9 9900K build and I went with Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Master MB, Be Quiet Dark Rock 4 CPU fan, G.Skill Trident 3200 64 GB RAM, Gigabyte RX580 video card. The Dark Rock 4 cpu fan barely fit with the G.Skill memory but it all worked out. The only regret is the Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev2 case because of the PSU Shroud design and it is gigantic. The good part of this case is the ability to load it up with SSD's and HDD's if you want and it is super quiet, even with fans running. I chose to go with fan cooled instead of liquid as eventually you will have to add more liquid and I had a fear of the possibility of leakage. I would definitely upgrade your motherboard choice. I'm looking forward to overclocking my system but so far I see absolutely no need to and I use a lot of Spitfire, Orchestral Tools orchestral libraries in Kontakt so I'm working it pretty hard but it doesn't break a sweat.


----------



## axb312 (Jul 1, 2019)

Thanks. Updated the Build.

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/rHkHw6

The case and power supply will most probably be bought locally and the rest from Newegg.


----------



## MarcelM (Jul 1, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Thanks. Updated the Build.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/rHkHw6
> 
> The case and power supply will most probably be bought locally and the rest from Newegg.



looks good and will be a beast. have fun


----------



## Denkii (Jul 1, 2019)

Exchange the ram for corsair 3000mhz CL15 - should go for the same price (at least in EU)
Exchange Mobo for e.g. Gigabyte Aorus prime (better MOSFETs and I THINK it has more USB ports)
Get a gold certified 650W (or more) PSU instead
Why 2 cooling paste?
Upgrade GPU to a cheap 1060 instead. Should be about 20 bucks more but offers significant power boost over 1050ti.
Personal preference: I'd get an open mesh chassis (e.g. meshify C) and the Noctua nh-d15 instead. Keeps everything cooler thus less fan noise even though it's open (keyword airflow)
I'd get a 256gb C: drive SSD so you can use those 1TB drives separately if you want/need to.


----------



## MarcelM (Jul 1, 2019)

you wont notice a difference when he uses that machine as a daw by changing the ram.

gfx card is more than enuff for a DAW - he could even go with a cheaper one.

i mean if he can upgrade for just a bit then your suggestions make sense, but its not needed really.


----------



## Denkii (Jul 1, 2019)

Correct, it's not needed. But why spend 150 on something you can't use on anything else if you can spend 170 for something that enables you for much more if you feel like it?

Also: the ram makes a (teeny tiny) difference. Not only is it clocked higher but more important it has a lower cas latency. Why spend the same money for something that's worse is all I was wondering. Just giving my opinion here - it's his money after all.


----------



## axb312 (Jul 1, 2019)

Denkii said:


> Correct, it's not needed. But why spend 150 on something you can't use on anything else if you can spend 170 for something that enables you for much more if you feel like it?
> 
> Also: the ram makes a (teeny tiny) difference. Not only is it clocked higher but more important it has a lower cas latency. Why spend the same money for something that's worse is all I was wondering. Just giving my opinion here - it's his money after all.


Makes sense man. Will look into those.

Trying to sell my current system right now. Once thats done - we can do this.


----------



## Denkii (Jul 1, 2019)

Also for the love of God: please don't try to go for a silent chassis with an i9 9900k. Keeping it cool while it's under heavy load is a pain. If you try and pull that off with air coolers in a silent chassis, you'll have a lot more noise AND a higher temperature. Trust me I've been there


----------



## Delio Roman (Jul 1, 2019)

If this machine is solely for music, I would swap the NVIDIA gpu for an AMD one. AMD gpu's have shown better DPC latency results.


----------



## Pictus (Jul 4, 2019)

A way better build for you:
https://pcpartpicker.com/list/7c6FzY




-The Noctua NH-D15 is better as you can see in the charts
https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/8842/quiet-dark-rock-pro-4-cpu-cooler-review/index6.html

-Thermal Paste Round-up: 85 Products Tested
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-comparison,5108-11.html

-The Gigabyte Z390 AORUS PRO got better VRM and you can add a Thunderbolt card later.
https://be.hardware.info/reviews/88...rd-is-echt-8-core-waardig-benchmarks-vrm-test

-Faster and cheaper RAM

-One 2TB NVMe SSD is way faster than 2 SATA, so you can install
all there with no performance loss, you can create 2 partitions
in the big NVMe SSD, one small for the OS/Programs and one big
for the rest. The Corsair MP510 is fast, got big endurance and
good price.
https://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/corsair_force_series_mp510_m_2_ssd_review,1.html

-For audio workloads I prefer AMD GPUs, see why
https://www.gearslutz.com/board/mus...tter-amd-graphic-cards-3-card-comparison.html

-An excellent ventilated case with USB-C port
https://www.trustedreviews.com/opinion/usb-type-c-everything-you-need-to-know-2932202
https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/3177-fractal-define-r6-case-review-mid-tower

BTW, now it is not the time, wait just a bit because AMD is launching new CPUs
https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-9-3900x-and-ryzen-7-3700x-cpu-benchmark-3dmark-leak/
This means Intel will lower the current prices and the new AMD CPUs may be better
or equal and less expense than the Intel options.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 4, 2019)

2020 should be a wild ride.

https://www.wired.com/story/intels-new-chip-wizard-plan-bring-back-magic/


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jul 4, 2019)

I don’t know. Is it really the right thing to do to spend all of that money on technology? Isn’t it better to spend that money on training to become a better composer?


----------



## pderbidge (Jul 5, 2019)

Desire Inspires said:


> I don’t know. Is it really the right thing to do to spend all of that money on technology? Isn’t it better to spend that money on training to become a better composer?


I often ask myself this same question, especially when I listen to compositions(midi compositions) from great composers that had much less access to the tools that are even commonplace now. Nevertheless, I'm currently faced with the situation of needing to upgrade from Win7 to Win10 and really don't want to go through all of that pain only to have to do it again because I may decide I need to upgrade hardware later on, therefore I've decided that while I do my upgrade to Win10(which I can still do for free before the end of the year) that I will take the opportunity to just upgrade the whole system as well. Still, I look at the money I'm spending and wonder what type of lessons are currently available that I could be investing in.


----------



## axb312 (Jul 5, 2019)

Pictus said:


> A way better build for you:
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/7c6FzY
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!

I did read that Intel is planning a price cut for the 9900k and am waiting. Also haven't found a buyer for my current rig yet.
https://www.techspot.com/news/80614-report-intel-cut-desktop-cpu-prices-10-15.html

Regarding SSDs, I currently have a 1 tB SATA SSD, could probably use this as the system drive and use the 2TB NvMe drive for samples yes?


----------



## Pictus (Jul 5, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Regarding SSDs, I currently have a 1 tB SATA SSD, could probably use this as the system drive and use the 2TB NvMe drive for samples yes?



You are welcome, check https://vi-control.net/community/threads/nvme-vs-sata-will-it-make-kontakt-faster.69572/


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jul 5, 2019)

pderbidge said:


> I often ask myself this same question, especially when I listen to compositions(midi compositions) from great composers that had much less access to the tools that are even commonplace now. Nevertheless, I'm currently faced with the situation of needing to upgrade from Win7 to Win10 and really don't want to go through all of that pain only to have to do it again because I may decide I need to upgrade hardware later on, therefore I've decided that while I do my upgrade to Win10(which I can still do for free before the end of the year) that I will take the opportunity to just upgrade the whole system as well. Still, I look at the money I'm spending and wonder what type of lessons are currently available that I could be investing in.



Yeah, I understand.

I am deciding on whether to get a bigger and better laptop (nothing insane like what you are getting) or to get a slightly improved laptop and then but some courses. 

Honestly, I think the hardware upgrades are the first priority. Adding that extra RAM or getting an SSD drive could make a lot of difference in the long term. A machine should last at least 5 years or so. I am almost at 6 years with my current setup and I can feel the aging of the system.


----------



## axb312 (Jul 5, 2019)

Pictus said:


> You are welcome, check https://vi-control.net/community/threads/nvme-vs-sata-will-it-make-kontakt-faster.69572/



I was actually wondering if it was possible to have a 2.5" SATA SSD as the boot drive and 2 1TB M2 Pcie SSDs for samples. Are there any restrictions on which drive has to be the boot drive?

Also, thoughts on swapping cases to for eg., this one -
NZXT H500?


----------



## Pictus (Jul 6, 2019)

axb312 said:


> I was actually wondering if it was possible to have a 2.5" SATA SSD as the boot drive and 2 1TB M2 Pcie SSDs for samples. Are there any restrictions on which drive has to be the boot drive?


No restriction for boot drive, but with two NVMe(PCIe) SSDs we lost two SATA ports, check
http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_z390-aorus-pro_wifi_1001_190219_e.pdf
http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_z390-aorus-pro_wifi_1001_190219_e.pdf (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="dRVhH2G.png"
data-src="https://i.imgur.com/dRVhH2G.png" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="https://i.imgur.com/dRVhH2G.png"
data-url="https://i.imgur.com/dRVhH2G.png"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="dRVhH2G.png"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)



> Also, thoughts on swapping cases to for eg., this one -
> NZXT H500?



From what I remember the NZXT do not have USB-C, check:
https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/3309-nzxt-h500-case-review-thermals-noise-vs-s340
and
https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/3397-best-and-worst-pc-cases-of-2018


----------



## axb312 (Jul 6, 2019)

Looks like we can still use 4 SATA drives, which is probably more than I'll ever need.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## axb312 (Jul 7, 2019)

So, this is what I'm getting locally for about 1750 USD. Thoughts?

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/kn7Qtg


----------



## Pictus (Jul 7, 2019)

These are much better options than the Crucial P1:
https://pcpartpicker.com/product/2s...tb-m2-2280-solid-state-drive-sp001tbp34a80m28
https://pcpartpicker.com/product/Ny...gb-m2-2280-solid-state-drive-cssd-f960gbmp510


----------



## StillLife (Jul 12, 2019)

Pictus said:


> These are much better options than the Crucial P1:
> https://pcpartpicker.com/product/2s...tb-m2-2280-solid-state-drive-sp001tbp34a80m28
> https://pcpartpicker.com/product/Ny...gb-m2-2280-solid-state-drive-cssd-f960gbmp510


Really appreciating your replies to these threads, Pictus!

Any opinions about the Intel 660p SSD? 209 euro's for 2tb seems too good to be true, but I've read some positive reviews. Maybe writing speed isn't the best (and writing seems to wear out the SSD a bit faster than with other SSD's) but if I use it for storing sample libraries that shouldn't be a problem, I think.


----------



## Pictus (Jul 12, 2019)

I am glad to help.
For storage the Intel 660p seems to be ok. 
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-ssd-660p-qlc-nvme,5719-2.html


----------



## StillLife (Jul 14, 2019)

Forgive my ignorance, but what's the use of Thermal Paste with an i9 9900k? I read and saw reviews that said that 'finally' you wouldn't need that paste with this chip. Or did I misunderstood?


----------



## axb312 (Jul 14, 2019)

StillLife said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what's the use of Thermal Paste with an i9 9900k? I read and saw reviews that said that 'finally' you wouldn't need that paste with this chip. Or did I misunderstood?


You always need thermal paste between the CPU and the cooler.


----------



## StillLife (Jul 14, 2019)

axb312 said:


> You always need thermal paste between the CPU and the cooler.


Ah, o.k., I misunderstood then. Does the Thermal Paste come with the cooler (Noctua d15 in my case) or do you have to buy it seperately?


----------



## axb312 (Jul 14, 2019)

StillLife said:


> Ah, o.k., I misunderstood then. Does the Thermal Paste come with the cooler (Noctua d15 in my case) or do you have to buy it seperately?



The Noctua NH-D15 typically comes with thermal paste. Please check the box contents from wherever you're ordering.


----------



## StillLife (Jul 14, 2019)

Ah, thanks.

I am still researching the parts of my build, and now I am a little bit concerned with heat... Some reviewers mention the I9 9900 (which I was certain to get up until today) gets very hot, even with very good coolers (I plan to get the Noctua d15). As my studio is in a room that can get pretty hot in summer, I wonder if I should go AMD 3700 then. However, I am a bit weary to leave the intel camp, as I had plenty of compatibility issues in the (distant) past with AMD. Getting the 9900k therefore 'feels' better to me (if it wasn't for the heat issue - if that's true). Oh, and I do not plan to OC the 9900k.
Any advice?


----------



## kenose (Jul 14, 2019)

StillLife said:


> Ah, thanks.
> 
> I am still researching the parts of my build, and now I am a little bit concerned with heat... Some reviewers mention the I9 9900 (which I was certain to get up until today) gets very hot, even with very good coolers (I plan to get the Noctua d15). As my studio is in a room that can get pretty hot in summer, I wonder if I should go AMD 3700 then. However, I am a bit weary to leave the intel camp, as I had plenty of compatibility issues in the (distant) past with AMD. Getting the 9900k therefore 'feels' better to me (if it wasn't for the heat issue - if that's true). Oh, and I do not plan to OC the 9900k.
> Any advice?



The d15 is one of the best air coolers you can buy, it will have no issues handling the 9900k— even with a small overclock.


----------



## StillLife (Jul 14, 2019)

I am now contemplating to add a Toshiba n300 spinning drive (6tb) for media storage. It's 151 euro's. However, it is advertised as a NAS drive, so I am not sure it will be a good idea to use it in a regular pc.
Anyway, it seems my (almost final?) build is now:

I9 9900k
Gigabyte Designare motherboard
64 gb Corsair vengeance LPX memory
Corsair RM850x power
Intel 660p 2tb m2 (x2) - I assume the Designare supports nvme?
Toshiba N300 6tb
Noctua DH-15 cooler
Asus bw-16d1ht BluRay burner
Fractal Design Refine R6 + usb C (White)
Gigabyte GeForce gtx 1050ti
Totals for 2168 euro (might be a few euro's cheaper if I'd shop around).

I also need a Firewire card for my Steinberg MR816 audio interface, but I reckon I can transfer the card from my old PC to this new one.

As the recommended Corsair Force mp510 is out of stock everywhere in the Netherlands, I decided to get 2 Intel 660p's. As I understand from the reviews, they should be fine for WIndows, programs, games, and Sample libraries. All media files and all Office files that I have to access a lot will be on the Toshiba drive, I think. Probably project files from Cubase / Maschine also.

Still, any advice?


----------



## Pictus (Jul 14, 2019)

StillLife said:


> I am now contemplating to add a Toshiba n300 spinning drive (6tb) for media storage. It's 151 euro's. However, it is advertised as a NAS drive, so I am not sure it will be a good idea to use it in a regular pc.
> Anyway, it seems my (almost final?) build is now:



No problem to use a NAS drive in the desktop, if I am not mistaken the main difference in the
drive firmware(may have hardware differences) is that the NAS drive does less retries in case of a
disk surface problem and quick mark it as a bad block whereas a desktop drive will try to retry
many, many times and this behavior is bad for the RAID controller.

For backup I like to use stuff like the ICY DOCK DuoSwap MB971SP-B




> Intel 660p 2tb m2 (x2) - I assume the Designare supports nvme?



The Z390 Designare supports.


> Gigabyte GeForce gtx 1050ti


I prefer AMD https://nl.pcpartpicker.com/products/video-card/#c=394,420,416,395,392&sort=price&page=1
See why at https://www.gearslutz.com/board/mus...tter-amd-graphic-cards-3-card-comparison.html


> Totals for 2168 euro (might be a few euro's cheaper if I'd shop around).
> 
> I also need a Firewire card for my Steinberg MR816 audio interface, but I reckon I can transfer the card from my old PC to this new one.


Get a PCIe Firewire card with TI XIO2213*B* chipset, like https://www.amazon.com/Syba-Firewire-PCI-Express-XIO2213B-Chipset/dp/B006DQ0KD2 (this one)



> As the recommended Corsair Force mp510 is out of stock everywhere in the Netherlands, I decided to get 2 Intel 660p's. As I understand from the reviews, they should be fine for WIndows, programs, games, and Sample libraries. All media files and all Office files that I have to access a lot will be on the Toshiba drive, I think. Probably project files from Cubase / Maschine also.
> 
> Still, any advice?



For storage drive/reading only I see no problem for the Intel 660p, but for BOOT or a drive where
we write stuff I do not consider a good idea because they are slow and I do not trust QLC SSD yet...
The Corsair MP510 is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better, you can get one here


----------



## StillLife (Jul 15, 2019)

Pictus said:


> No problem to use a NAS drive in the desktop, if I am not mistaken the main difference in the
> drive firmware(may have hardware differences) is that the NAS drive does less retries in case of a
> disk surface problem and quick mark it as a bad block whereas a desktop drive will try to retry
> many, many times and this behavior is bad for the RAID controller.
> ...




Great, thanks!
Since the Designare has a Thunderbolt 3 port, could I not use a FW to TB3 adapter and connect my interface in that way?


----------



## Pictus (Jul 15, 2019)

Ahhh!
Yes, a Thunderbolt 3 to Firewire adapter/hub


----------

